# Freemasons on D-Day



## RyanC (Jun 6, 2014)

70 years ago the invasion of Normandy took place, as in all great events in US history Freemason had a role to play, and two Masons from NY found themselves playing the leading roles. Brother Omar Bradley General in over all command of US Force and senior US General in command of ground troops a spot he would hold till the end of the war, Raised at West Point Lodge #877, Highland Falls, NY in 1923. Brother Theodore Roosevelt Jr. first General to hit the beach that day, (landing with the first wave) for action on D-Day he won the Medal of Honor, Raised at Matinecock Lodge #806, Oyster Bay, NY in 1920. One month later Brother Roosevelt would die of a heart attack.


----------



## RyanC (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## RyanC (Jun 7, 2014)

Brothers please post if you know of other stories of Masons on D-Day, those of your Father, GrandFather, or other Brothers from your State or Country. This are people and scarifies we should not forget.


----------



## mcaldwell (Jun 8, 2014)

70 yrs ago, the rifle on the right was on it's way to France. The rifle on the left was already in France. May we never forget the sacrifices that allow us to remain free. The Mauser was picked up in France by one of my kin.


----------

